# High ick contamination, Need advice asap.



## daniel89 (Nov 28, 2009)

So as some of you know i recently Stocked my 55 tank. The problem came when I bought my clown loaches from petsmart. I didn't notice they had ick untill after I added them to the tank. (I added my whole stock all at once cause I had built up a cycle from 30 gold fish). The problem is Its so bad and progressing its horrible.

I turned the heat up to 84 as thats as high as Im comfortable going. I used melafix at half dosage for a week and it has only gotten worst.

I did a 25% water change this afternoon and I used ick away at half dosage as I used it before and had success with it.

The ick isn't a small out break it is huge... My clown loaches have it the worst with over 30-40 spots on each. The basicly look like they were rolled in salt its that bad.

It has progressed from my clown loaches to my albino bn pleco's to my electric blue jd and my dwarf gourami.

Did I do the right thing switching treatments? Or was it a mistake. Would a uv filter be a god idea to invest in here within the next few days to help wipe the ick out?

Also from the melafix it has knocked me into a mini cycle, I tested the water before my first treatment and everything was great. Now im registering slight nitrites so I will be doing some water changes every few days to hopefully to keep them as low as possible.

To also help Would it be a good idea to feed them less?

Any more advice yall could give would be awesome.


----------



## Guest (Jan 15, 2010)

I would add a UV sterilizer if you can afford it. Also I would separate the fish that cant be fully does in a Q tank, so you can at least fully dose as many fish as possible.

Do mad water changed too. Like 1 a day.


----------



## jones57742 (Sep 8, 2007)

d8:

http://www.fishforums.com/forum/fyi-your-info/17445-ich-fighting-west-texas-style.html



daniel89 said:


> I turned the heat up to 84 as thats as high as Im comfortable going. I used melafix at half dosage for a week and it has only gotten worst.


Leave the heat at its current temperature.

Start double dosing with Melafix.

Add an air stone.




daniel89 said:


> I did a 25% water change this afternoon and I used ick away at half dosage as I used it before and had success with it.


Continue with weekly 25% WC's and throw the "ick away" away.




daniel89 said:


> To also help Would it be a good idea to feed them less?


No.

TR


----------



## daniel89 (Nov 28, 2009)

jones57742 said:


> d8:
> 
> http://www.fishforums.com/forum/fyi-your-info/17445-ich-fighting-west-texas-style.html
> 
> ...


So you want me to double dose with melafix even though I have a black ghost knife, clown loaches, angels, red tail shark, albino bn pleco, clown pleco and shrimp in this tank???


----------



## bmlbytes (Aug 1, 2009)

Is there a problem with a specific animal and the melafix? To be honest, I think the melafix would be way less harmful than a product like "Ick away". Unless there is an issue with a specific animal and the melafix, I would agree with the recommendation to double dose it.


----------



## br00tal_dude (Dec 26, 2009)

I've always read that scaleless fish ie clown loaches and plecos should only be treated with half doses, i know it is a natural treatment but still they are pretty sensitive...


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

the only product i ever use for ick is aquarisol..i treat full dose ;no matter what fish are in the tank.aquarisol is also good to treat other diseases too...and it doesn't stain the water..keep the heat up at 84...also keep in mind that clown loaches like the warmer water..and they are very susceptible to getting ick...
a UV sterilizer will help get rid of the ick ; but it will also kill your bio..
as far as i know ; melafix should not cause a mini cycle..


----------



## jones57742 (Sep 8, 2007)

lohachata said:


> as far as i know ; melafix should not cause a mini cycle..


I have not noted Melafix affecting the digestiion bacteria.

TR


----------

